# UNI Air Filter cleaning fail



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

I know theirs threads on this already but I kinda did something wrong right off the bat..lemme explain. When I got my UNI air filter about 6 months ago along with my big gun and jet kit, I was in a rush to try it out. I used K&N Filter oil (not for foam filters) and have been using it ever since. Now that my engines tore apart for an 840 (Not because of scratched cylinders, the K&N oil actually worked) and now im cleaning everything, I want to clean my air box/filter as its pretty bad. As far as cleaning it, Im thinking K&N solvent to get the wrong oil off of it, then clean it with gas and let it dry. But Im wondering what can I use for oil? Considering I just spent $1700 on a BBK I really don't want to pay another $40-50 for UNI oil and solvent, + probably $40-50 to ship it to Canada, especially when the filter itself was $20. So what can I use for oil that will work, and isn't gonna cost me $60+ and 2 weeks to get?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Any foam filter oil. It all works so take your pick...as long as its for foam filters, its fine. Any brand. And don't use gas on the Uni. Hot soap and water,rinse until all soap is out, let dry naturaly. Now you will have to use the special solvents for the foam filter oil after that.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Whats the diff between gas or soap and water? with soap and water you have to actually have to hand wash the filter, which will cause it to stretch/move which is bad. Ive only ever used gas and with a few bath in it they've always came out perfectly clean for me, and there was not stretching whatsoever. Is it because soap actually grabs the particles better?


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

i believe the gas will eat away at the foam! no gas just soap and water


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

As I understand it, its not how effective the gas is against the soap and water cleaning the foam, it what the gas does to the surfaces and leaves on the surfaces of the open cells of the filter where the filter oil has to dry and stay to trap those particles. I am told cells open up, and the surfaces change enough and get coated enough that not all can hold the oil long enough for the media to evaporate. That leaves some paths for particles to get through. I know, I did it too, in the old days I always cleaned my filters with gas, let them dry and re-oiled with motor oil. That's different then foam filter oil which has alcohol in it as a carrier agent..which acts different on surfaces then a petroleum product. That's just how it was explained to me.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I've got a Twin Air filter and I use their oil for it. It's blue and is kinda sticky.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

kawie has a foam filter oil ,i use that an pj1 most of the time


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

alright I guess ill have to buy some then. Whats PJ1? Ive read that in a few threads here. Is it just a brand of oil?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Waddaman said:


> alright I guess ill have to buy some then. Whats PJ1? Ive read that in a few threads here. Is it just a brand of oil?


Its one of the top-of-the-line foam filter treatment oils.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

ok another dumb questions, whats the diff between treatment and regular?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Waddaman said:


> ok another dumb questions, whats the diff between treatment and regular?


Well, they all call it oil, but it realy isn't exactly oil. It drys to this nasty-sticky stuff that stays-put and catches particals better then oil. And it takes their solvents to get it out...or off your hands so use one of the two common methods to treat the filter.

1. Put the filter in a large baggie and pour or spray treatment all over, close and work in so its well saturated. Then remove and let dry before installing.

2. Do the same except use rubber gloves and work it through very well.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Just cleaned my air filter and yeah, soap and water works better. Even though it took me about 1hr 30min to clean the thing, but now when I rinse it nothing comes out of the filter what so ever its just like new. Just gotta get some oil then itll be good to go.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

All they had was Bell-Ray, this stuff any good? cost me $25 just for the oil. http://www.belray.com/bel-ray-foam-filter-oil-spray


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Waddaman said:


> All they had was Bell-Ray, this stuff any good? cost me $25 just for the oil. http://www.belray.com/bel-ray-foam-filter-oil-spray


Bell Ray is one of the best...and most stickie filter treatments there is. be sure to get their solvent for cleaning.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Alright thats good then lol. Ill get some when I gotta clean it again shouldn't be for a long time since its winter now and theirs not exactly a lot of dust floating around..lol.


----------

